# What do you add to your dog's kibble?



## ZerotheHero3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all! I feed my cairn terrier, Zero, Blue Wilderness and I have heard a lot of people add cottage cheese, raw eggs, certain supplements, green beans, etc to their dogs kibble. I don't want to convert to 100% raw but would like to add some "raw" food to his diet. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

I've started adding Nature's Variety Raw Medallions to my dog's kibble and I just fed him a whole raw meal this morning just in case the whole different digestion rates thing is true. I don't entirely want to switch him to raw (a matter of convenience, we travel a lot so it's not really feasible).

I add pumpkin 3 times a week, coconut oil 2x a week and liquid fish oil 2x a week to his kibble. Sometimes if I'm having yogurt (which is almost every other day), he gets some. He also gets garlic and brewers yeast powder for natural flea remedy and Wysong Dentatreat every other day for his teeth. Once a month he gets raw beef ribs.


----------



## GTAlumnus (Aug 21, 2009)

Human canned chicken.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I am a total convert to fresh food for dogs but when they ate kibble it was always plain. Poor things.

Here are some other ideas on good food to add to kibble.
http://www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html#addfood


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing. Any decent chow doesn't need extras. They are more likely to more harm than good. One of the worst things you can do is add more calcium to the diet of a large breed puppy. 

Lean, healthy dogs seldom need anything to encourage them to eat. The worst thing you can do is to bribe a dog with rich foods into eating more than it needs. Instead, Put down the dish with what the dog should eat, and give it 15 minutes to eat. Then take it up. Do not give it anything to eat until its next scheduled meal.

How does your dog rate at http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Labsnothers said:


> Nothing. Any decent chow doesn't need extras. They are more likely to more harm than good. One of the worst things you can do is add more calcium to the diet of a large breed puppy.
> 
> Lean, healthy dogs seldom need anything to encourage them to eat. The worst thing you can do is to bribe a dog with rich foods into eating more than it needs. Instead, Put down the dish with what the dog should eat, and give it 15 minutes to eat. Then take it up. Do not give it anything to eat until its next scheduled meal.
> 
> How does your dog rate at http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


++++1 !!! If its a good complete kibble, absolutely nothing.

My dog has never tasted anything other than Orijen and Liver/Beef treats while training.


----------

